# Spotting drill press



## Doug Gray (Feb 9, 2022)

A couple of months back I purchased a specialty small drill press used in optometrist trade to drill holes in frameless eyeglass lenses.
I had no use for the x, and y table movement nor the elaborate clamps used to hold the lenses. So although these parts are very well made I removed them. I shortened up the base and now I have "Spotting" drill were I can use Mr Petes "floating" methode to pick up center punch marks









YouTube video of the conversion here.


----------

